
2 billion may die following a nuclear war between India and Pakistan [video] - amingilani
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7hOpT0lPGI&feature=youtu.be&t=484
======
ohiovr
Millions of people will die on the subcontinent but I'm thinking that we blew
up thousands of nukes in the atmosphere in the 50s and 60s. In 1962 178 nukes
exploded in the atmosphere and AFAIK crops were fine.
[https://www.armscontrol.org/factsheets/nucleartesttally](https://www.armscontrol.org/factsheets/nucleartesttally)

I don't mean to downplay the severity of the situation. A nuclear offensive
and counter offensive could drag other powers in to the conflict. We can only
hope and pray that cooler heads prevail.

~~~
yesenadam
>I don't mean to downplay the severity of the situation.

Isn't that exactly what you meant to do?

Almost every day I see "Nuclear war - pfft, no worries, not a big deal"
comments on here. I'm not sure why. It's a bit of a worry! Maybe the culture
had enough of freaking out in the 80s and now has to pretend nothing terrible
could happen from nuclear war. Or that accidents don't happen, that having a
lot of nukes everywhere isn't incredibly risky.

~~~
ohiovr
Did you want me to give you the 4 horsemen speech? Anyway there are other
things people believe that aren't true beside the nuclear winter story. Like
we'll all be dead anyway from a nuke war so why bother to prepare. We seem to
have taken this view but a lot of the rest of the world didn't.

India Pakistan have a couple hundred smaller nukes:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_winter#Criticism_and_d...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_winter#Criticism_and_debate)

Seems to be a lot of forest fires over a very large area recently

[https://www.popsci.com/california-five-year-
wildfire#page-2](https://www.popsci.com/california-five-year-wildfire#page-2)

And there have been bigger fires in the past which is what a lot of people say
nuclear winter is mainly about.

Perhaps a nuclear winter scenario could happen in a total global thermonuclear
war but even that has been in debate for a while. I don't want a war to be
proven wrong.

~~~
yesenadam
>Did you want me to give you the 4 horsemen speech?

I don't know what that means, sorry.

~~~
ohiovr
Well what I mean is that an end days prophecy starts with a quarter of the
world population put down by famine, war, plagues, and breakdown of
civilization to the point a leading cause of death was from wild beasts. The
figure is around two billion. So doom is on the menu, maybe that is what we
could be served from South Asia.

------
worldexplorer
Not to downplay the severity of tension between India and Pakistan but nuclear
bombs impact is highly exaggerated. Anyone can check impact virtually here-
[https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/](https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/)

~~~
amingilani
This site gives you single bomb impacts, not the impact of a full scale war
between two countries that unload their arsenals on each other.

~~~
worldexplorer
Even if all 140 nuclear warheads of Pakistan are deployed their impact will
barely destroy a district in India. Same applies for Indian warheads. It is
dangerous but nowhere near what media exgaggerate. Try nukemap site once again
and see coverage area.

